# Gulf Coast Outfitters Hunting Club



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Folks, We are putting together a hunting club for the 2013-2014 seasons. Right now we are working between 500 and 1700 acres. The area we are targeting is Escambia County, AL. This will be a full service club, all you have to do is show up and hunt. Gulf Coast Outfitters will manage the land, put in food plots, and build shoot houses. Price will be between $1250 and $1750 per person. Looking between 10 and 17 folks dependent on land size. 

Shoot me a PM if you are interested or if you have any questions post here and I will get back to you.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Will this be land with known deer populations? As in having pics of bucks on the land or recently killed off the land. I wouldn't want to join a club blind without knowing there are good sized and numbered deer on it. I am looking for a club so I am interested in it.

Thanks, Jonathan


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

Is this gonna be a strictly deer club?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I kind of like work weekends -- show me an aerial and we will talk.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Stand rules? Designated hunting areas or pin system?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Will this be land with known deer populations? As in having pics of bucks on the land or recently killed off the land. I wouldn't want to join a club blind without knowing there are good sized and numbered deer on it. I am looking for a club so I am interested in it.
> 
> Thanks, Jonathan


Jon, It will be property that has wildlife on it, not only deer but will have good turkey and hog on it. It will be managed properly to maintain and grow a herd of quality animals.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

fox26 said:


> Is this gonna be a strictly deer club?


No, anything that is legally in season, that being said during deer season small game of course will most likely be out due to respect for other deer hunters. I have plans to manage who is on the property at all times, so if for instance its during the week and no one is up there and a few guys want to go in and blast some squirrels then have at it.

Folks can go whenever they want to go, not to be confusing here but we will have a way to know when/who is up there and what they are doing. It will be a very simple process.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I kind of like work weekends -- show me an aerial and we will talk.


Grouper, I like your style but... I want to provide a service to folks. Not ruling out work weekends for say a credit for the next season or something like that. Pics/maps to come.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Please keep me on the list for this club, and if there are days upcoming to see the land I would like to. 

Thanks, Jonathan


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Please keep me on the list for this club, and if there are days upcoming to see the land I would like to.
> 
> Thanks, Jonathan


Agree with Jonathan, let me know when we can take a look at the property.

Mike


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Stand rules? Designated hunting areas or pin system?


We will try to be as liberal as possible, the biggest thing is communication between members, more to come on these details.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Please keep me on the list for this club, and if there are days upcoming to see the land I would like to.
> 
> Thanks, Jonathan


Sounds great, when I go up you can ride with.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Agree with Jonathan, let me know when we can take a look at the property.
> 
> Mike


Easy day Mike.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Seems like a lot of people for that amount of land. Can you be more specific about numbers as things progress?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

pcola4 said:


> Seems like a lot of people for that amount of land. Can you be more specific about numbers as things progress?


I sure will.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have the land secured, or is this just a "good idea" as of now?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Do you have the land secured, or is this just a "good idea" as of now?


I still have some legwork, there are a number of properties that are available right now. I want the best available. I have some criteria that need to be met to pick the right one. Its going to happen, I wouldn't tarnish the name of my company with a "good idea".


----------



## JohnDeereguy (Jan 17, 2013)

*I would like more info*

I do most of my hunting in Whitehall AL. I have a office in Atmore. I would like some where closer as another option to go to. I would love to hear more about the club you guys are getting together


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Are there gonna be rules on how close the members live? It's gonna be difficult to find people for the club if someone lives 10 minutes from it. The reason being that if we all live 2 hours and can only come up on weekends, it's kind of hard to justify someone being there everyday after work. I'm in no way saying the poster above is going to, just curious on how you plan on working this issue out.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

JohnDeereguy said:


> I do most of my hunting in Whitehall AL. I have a office in Atmore. I would like some where closer as another option to go to. I would love to hear more about the club you guys are getting together


I will add you to my contact list and keep you updated.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Are there gonna be rules on how close the members live? It's gonna be difficult to find people for the club if someone lives 10 minutes from it. The reason being that if we all live 2 hours and can only come up on weekends, it's kind of hard to justify someone being there everyday after work. I'm in no way saying the poster above is going to, just curious on how you plan on working this issue out.


I am not sure how you would get around this issue, someone regardless would be closer than everyone else. I do not plan on regulating useage on a day to day basis, I.E. you only get to use the property 30 days out of the year. 

I do have plans to manage the carrying capacity of the property, for instance it will not be unlimited does. So for arguments sake if its 20 deer a season per person it may take you the weekends to fill your freezer where it may only take the close guy 30 days to fill up his. Now this is all speculative here, I dont know anyone who whacks 20 deer a season, well, I do know one guy, but he lives in Nebraska and thats all he eats.

And to put it another way, I personally would like a few close guys to be able to hunt during the week so it wouldnt be so busy on the weekends. 

And a few close guys also are able to keep an eye on things as well which is helpful.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not saying it's necessarily a problem, just saying some people view it as unfair when horn hunting that someone can hunt there everyday, not just the weekends.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I'm not saying it's necessarily a problem, just saying some people view it as unfair when horn hunting that someone can hunt there everyday, not just the weekends.


I see your point. I will make a note of it for discussion once everything is finalized. 

Personally though I think the guy that gets to hunt everyday is one lucky duck.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree that some guys don't want locals in the club, but Al has a season limit on each license. Further, the club will probably have a limit. Therefore, it should not really matter where a person lives. Plus, local guys help keep poaching down.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I agree that some guys don't want locals in the club, but Al has a season limit on each license. Further, the club will probably have a limit. Therefore, it should not really matter where a person lives. Plus, local guys help keep poaching down.


Hate to disagree but I've been in four clubs and the first three were ruined by "local" guys. Something about the property being close turned normal good guys into greedy, rule breaking, know it all titty babies. The closer they lived the worse they were. I think they felt more like owners who could do as they pleased and they treated other club members like uninvited guests. Most of our members now live at least thirty miles away and this problem does not happen anymore.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> I agree that some guys don't want locals in the club, but Al has a season limit on each license. Further, the club will probably have a limit. Therefore, it should not really matter where a person lives. Plus, local guys help keep poaching down.


True Alabama has a limit on bucks per season.... And you can print just as many of those report forms as you need off the Internet each form covers your three bucks... If you want you can print one off and kill my three for me without me even knowing..... Happens every day:thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> True Alabama has a limit on bucks per season.... And you can print just as many of those report forms as you need off the Internet each form covers your three bucks... If you want you can print one off and kill my three for me without me even knowing..... Happens every day:thumbsup:


yes, I guess I was thinking about guys with integrity.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Just stating that if their are ways around the rules, then you will have problems. My theory is get people you trust and have hunted with in the past that hunt like you. Get some land and hunt it your way... Get the people then the land...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Rules only matter to honest people. The rest could care less. When me and dad had the lease in Red Level the first year we had locals and they hunted it every day and brought everybody they knew with them. The next year we got rid of all locals and changed locks. We started seeing more deer and better deer. I would like to know how many deer were taken that I did not know about. When it comes to a hunting club do not trust anybody. I have learned this the hard way. Lost my lease and lost a bunch of money. As for rules do not sweat it. Not everybody will agree with your rules. You can try to compromise but all that happens is it comes back and bites you in the ass.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

most clubs are nonprofit. so with you "wanting to provide a service to people" does that mean that gulf coast outfitters is making money, therfore making dues higher than need be?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

born2fizh said:


> most clubs are nonprofit. so with you "wanting to provide a service to people" does that mean that gulf coast outfitters is making money, therfore making dues higher than need be?


They are building houses and putting in the plots, dealing with the lease, rules, member crap, dues crap, fines... sounds like people need to just show up and hunt. Just the questions and replies here and the general "what am I gonna get" attitudes tells me this aint gonna work. Sorry


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Rules only matter to honest people. The rest could care less. When me and dad had the lease in Red Level the first year we had locals and they hunted it every day and brought everybody they knew with them. The next year we got rid of all locals and changed locks. We started seeing more deer and better deer. I would like to know how many deer were taken that I did not know about. When it comes to a hunting club do not trust anybody. I have learned this the hard way. Lost my lease and lost a bunch of money. As for rules do not sweat it. Not everybody will agree with your rules. You can try to compromise but all that happens is it comes back and bites you in the ass.


Thanks for the support, your comments are dead on.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Weatherman, I think locals that work steady jobs during the week are good, but someone that can hunt all day everyday will be bad.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> most clubs are nonprofit. so with you "wanting to provide a service to people" does that mean that gulf coast outfitters is making money, therfore making dues higher than need be?


So you want a company to provide a service for no fee? And believe me, running the numbers GCO either takes a loss or breaks even with this venture this year.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> They are building houses and putting in the plots, dealing with the lease, rules, member crap, dues crap, fines... sounds like people need to just show up and hunt. Just the questions and replies here and the general "what am I gonna get" attitudes tells me this aint gonna work. Sorry


The response so far has been 90 percent positive. Like I have stated before GCO handles all of the management and issues. We have a decent sized list of folks who want in.

And I realize that GCO cannot please everyone, thats just the nature of business.

My goal is to provide a quality family friendly hunting area that is as close to the local area as I can get it.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Update for all who are interested, the cost will be $1500 per member. I will be up at the property tomorrow and take a ton of photos which I will post on our facebook site. 

Total acerage is 1325.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Photos are uploaded to our facebook site, enjoy.


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

Where is it in Escambia county exactly? I know that area well. I know a guy that owns most of the acreage up there. Hunted a club off schoolhouse rd 2 yrs ago he owns and I think some guys from Milton have club there now. It all runs along the river. Good deer killed 1 6 pt last day of season in there.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Now that you know how many acres the club will be on how many members do you plan on having. I grew up around the Brewton area and wouldn't mind hunting there again.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Max membership is 15 and the property is just across the FL line.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

How many miles from Mobile?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

According to google maps its either 91 or 101 miles depending on your route, one hour and 55 minutes.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I will be finalizing the list of folks today and making contact with everyone over the rest of the weekend. Deposit of $500 will be due on 15 Feb and the remainder of the balance due on 15 Mar.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Heading back up to the property this weekend if anyone wants to tag along. I know most of you guys will be in a tree though....


----------



## PaceDude (Jan 30, 2011)

I am interested. Waiting on administrator for PM ability.


----------



## RHowington (Nov 24, 2012)

Someone pm me info price location very intrested

Stalking my dinner


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

RH, PM sent.

For everyone else, I am not heading up there until after the 31st. Have some business to attend to in the woods.

I will let everyone know when I am headed up next, likely first weekend of Feb.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Have had some commit already, get your name on the list.


----------



## JohnDeereguy (Jan 17, 2013)

I would like to go see property. If you can text me the area.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

JohnDeereguy said:


> I would like to go see property. If you can text me the area.


I will touch base with you JDG.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Get a jump on next season, I still have a few spots left.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

I might be interested but would need more info pics and a look at the land!


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

mullet hunter said:


> just stating that if their are ways around the rules, then you will have problems. My theory is get people you trust and have hunted with in the past that hunt like you. Get some land and hunt it your way... Get the people then the land...


100 percent agree.


----------



## Jdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Big "E" said:


> I might be interested but would need more info pics and a look at the land!


how far is this property from navarre?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

50 minutes, right up 87.


----------

